# photos fail



## nadnerb (6 Dec 2014)

Hi Folks
After several attempts to upload photos of my scroll saw work ,I have decided to admit defeat and announce that I am a computer silly person.
If any one would like to see photos of what I have cut in the last year here is a link to my Facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/bandawoodcrafts/photos_all

It has been a year to the day that I did my first craft fair and I have enjoyed the whole experience immensely. I have learned a lot from other members of this forum about scrolling ( and a few things about trolls as well) and I would like to say thanks to all that have given their time, Knowledge and advice over the last year.
Regards
Brendan


----------



## scrimper (6 Dec 2014)

You are not having much luck Brendan are you? Your link shows unavailable at the moment!


----------



## CHJ (6 Dec 2014)




----------



## bodge (6 Dec 2014)

Works OK for me.  

You have been a busy chappie for the last twelve months and turned out some lovely pieces. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nev (7 Dec 2014)

On Brendans behalf I have selected a handful of pics from his facebook page, and here they are...


----------



## nadnerb (7 Dec 2014)

Thanks Nev!!
the link is working now
Regards
Brendan


----------



## CHJ (7 Dec 2014)

nadnerb":2zh2dwfy said:


> Thanks Nev!!
> the link is working now
> Regards
> Brendan


Sorry but it's still not working for me, in I.E., Firefox or Chrome.
Perhaps because I'm not signed up to a facebook account.


----------



## smoggy49 (7 Dec 2014)

Hi Brendan,
Your link was OK for me with chrome (9 pm) as is your work, very impressive a lot of hours spent making those Ill bet. Top stuff Chas


----------



## nadnerb (7 Dec 2014)

Thanks Chas!


----------



## ardenwoodcraft (7 Dec 2014)

Hi, pics are working fine for me in I.E.

Could I ask where you got the owl pattern from please as I'm looking for one for a relative thanks.


----------



## CHJ (7 Dec 2014)

Love the Jigsaw critters. Cat watching the 'Doormouse' raised a smile.


----------



## bodgerbaz (8 Dec 2014)

STILL doesn't work for me in IE or Chrome - I've tried at many different times of the day and would normally forget it and move on if a link doesn't work but I want to see your work Brendan. Thank you to Nev for posting some images. I do not, and will not, have a Facebook account so am therefore not signed in - whether that is why I cannot see anything I couldn't say ?

Your work is to a very high standard Brendan and +1 for the owl pattern. My mother-in-law would love one of those. Where did you get the pattern and can you post a (working) link to it please ?

Barry


----------



## marcros (8 Dec 2014)

i think you need to sign into a facebook account to view the link.


----------



## bodgerbaz (8 Dec 2014)

Thanks for that Marcros but hell will freeze over before I get a facebook account (hammer) . Fine collection of work by Brendan though.


----------



## CHJ (8 Dec 2014)

Is it just a case of the OP making sections of the account "Public" or some such?


----------



## marcros (8 Dec 2014)




----------



## Alexam (8 Dec 2014)

Hi Brandon,

that's lovely work you have done there. Very intracate patters in many of them. Where did you get all you patterns from. My son is trying to sme scrollsaw work


----------



## bodgerbaz (9 Dec 2014)

From the look of them, Brendan seems to have cut several of Steve Good's patterns. They are free and can be downloaded from http://stevedgo.ipower.com/cat/

Barry


----------



## markblue777 (10 Dec 2014)

I like the glasses holder. I think I may have to have a go at one of them for the night stand


----------



## martinka (11 Dec 2014)

markblue777":3d4pqwj7 said:


> I like the glasses holder. I think I may have to have a go at one of them for the night stand



Don't let anyone see it. So far I made three for myself, and every one has been nicked. 


Nice work, Brendan, and very professional looking.

Thanks to Nev for posting the photos, I'm another that doesn't have or want a Facebook account.


----------



## nadnerb (11 Dec 2014)

Thanks Folks for all your kind comments, the owl pattern is one I kinda plagiarized, and tweeked a bit. if anyone wants it pm me and I will e mail it to you
Regards
Brendan


----------



## nadnerb (11 Dec 2014)

Hi Alexam
Just had a look at your website, I am very impressed with your work. Bodgerbaz is right I get most of my patterns from steve goods website.
http://stevedgo.ipower.com/cat/ some I make myself using serif drawplus 5 and some I have seen on face book and copy them. 
Regards
Brendan


----------



## bodgerbaz (13 Dec 2014)

nadnerb":2xosyo9l said:


> Thanks Folks for all your kind comments, the owl pattern is one I kinda plagiarized, and tweeked a bit. if anyone wants it pm me and I will e mail it to you
> Regards
> Brendan



PM sent yesterday Brendan but still waiting to be read :wink:


----------



## nadnerb (13 Dec 2014)

sorry Barry I just got your pm, sent that to you, let me know if you get it
Happy cutting!!
Brendan


----------



## bodgerbaz (14 Dec 2014)

Excellent plans Brendan and greatly appreciated. Thank you =D>


----------

